# Clausing Metosa C1340S



## Kevinb71 (Jun 5, 2013)

I went to pick up a Jet 10 x 18 bandsaw that i bought on an online auction for $1000. I thought that was a good deal as they are $5400ish new. The saw turned out to be in great shape. Looking around they also had a Clausing Metosa C1340S. I asked what they wanted for that and the guy said $2k. I have never seen a Metosa lathe before, but with 3 jaw, 4jaw, centers, steady rest and micrometer stop I jumped on it. The way were about perfect and the 3 jaw still had packing grease on it. It included a "Mecanizados Huesca" quick change toolpost that is different than an Aloris design. It had three toolholders with it. Besides maybe a bit of tool gloat, I wondered if anyone has any knowledge of this lathe. Clausing is good, but the Metosa throws me a bit. Any thoughts?


----------

